# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  DefenseWall HIPS 2

## Geser

Решил я попробовать. В теории программа супер удобная, потому позволю себе открыть дискуссию. 

1. Насколько я помню программа разрабатывалась для домохозяек. В нынешнем виде она совершенно точно для домохозяек не предназначана. Что бы работать с ней нужно как минимум прочитать внимательно справку. Может стоит сделать 2 режима работы, для домохозяек и для продвинутых пользователей?
2. Отсутствие контекстной справки не удобно. 
3. File and registry track в меню правой кнопки не хватает опции "добавить в исключения".
4. В Untrusted applications добавляется все что скачано из интернета, и еще неизвестно что. Таким образом этот список быстро засоряется. Совершенно необходимо разделить этот список на 2. В одном только апликации из внутреннего списка и добавленные руками, в другом все что добавлено автоматически.
5. Насколько я понимаю все что в списке "Defense excludes" не доверенное. Если в этом списке стоит временная папка, и в эту папки скачивается программа, зачем она еще раз добавляется в недоверенные, если она и так не доверенная?
6. Почему по умолчанию в "Defense excludes" не добавляются временные папки браузеров? Какой смысл отслеживать все изменения в них?
7. Если инсталятор, запущенный как довереная апликация, извлекает файлы в папку прописанную в "Defense excludes" и затем запускает один из них, каков будет его статус? Доверенный или нет?

*Добавлено через 14 минут*

В "defense excludes" пишутся, например, все файлы созданные во временной папке браузера. В результате чего разобрать там что-либо невозможно. При этом даже если временную папку браузера добавить в недоверенные, ничего не меняется. Почему? Ведь все что недоверенное и так разрешино изменять недоверенным апликациям. Тогда зачем дублировать?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## rav

1. Что именно мешает? Функционально, программа, конечно же разрослась за те три года, что прошло, но я постарался не сильно внешне всё усложнять.
2. Ты имеешь в виду tooltip'ы или что?
3. Что имено нужно добавлять в исключения? Каков смысл данной функции?
4. Ну, они разделяются по цвету. Засоряется- это точно. Но вот как "хорошо" разделить его в GUI- без идей, если честно.
5. Нет, неправильно. В этом списке те файлы, которые недоверенные могут редактировать, кроме внутреннего списка исключений (в драйвере).
6. Они там есть. Просто в 2.45 я допустил мальнькую ошибку и временная папка IE вылетела из внутреннего списка исключений. Ошибка уже поправлена (более того, я улучшил механизм определениЯ этой папки) и будет выпущена в 2.46 версии.
7. Доверенным.

----------


## Geser

1. Слишком много настроек. Неопытний человек не поймет что к чему. Еще хуже если полезет что-то настраивать не понимая что делает. НАдобавляет в недоверенные всяких процессов... так и систему порушит не долго. По моему стоит их спрятать.
2. Нет. Возможность на каждой вкладке открыть помощь именно по этой вкладке. Иначе нужно долго искать в файле помощи. Да еще не каждый догадается его открыть.
3. Например программа пишет часто что-то в определеленную папку или ветку реестра. Нужна возможность легко добавить это в "Defense excludes"
4. ИЛи разные вкладки, или разделить вкладку на 2 части.
7. А если запишу папку кеша браузера в "Defense excludes", то если браузер туда запишет зверька и запустит он останется недоверенным? Думаю нужно добавить в справку подробные пояснения. Потому как совершенно не ясно.

----------


## rav

> 1. Слишком много настроек. Неопытний человек не поймет что к чему. Еще хуже если полезет что-то настраивать не понимая что делает. НАдобавляет в недоверенные всяких процессов... так и систему порушит не долго. По моему стоит их спрятать.


Как именно? У меня и так большинство настроек упрятано внутрь вкладки "Advanced".




> 2. Нет. Возможность на каждой вкладке открыть помощь именно по этой вкладке. Иначе нужно долго искать в файле помощи. Да еще не каждый догадается его открыть.


А, понятно. По F1 или по кнопке?




> 3. Например программа пишет часто что-то в определеленную папку или ветку реестра. Нужна возможность легко добавить это в "Defense excludes"


Такое уже давно есть. "Allow to be modified by untrusted" по правой кнопке контекстного меня в Проводнике. 




> 4. ИЛи разные вкладки, или разделить вкладку на 2 части.


А не усложнит ли это, наоборот, программу.




> 7. А если запишу папку кеша браузера в "Defense excludes", то если браузер туда запишет зверька и запустит он останется недоверенным?


Безусловно.




> Думаю нужно добавить в справку подробные пояснения. Потому как совершенно не ясно.


Вот только как именно? Не я пишу хелп. Это делает один мой пользователь из Канады. Можешь ей подробно сформулировать те пункты, что тебе кажутся неясными?

----------


## anton_dr

> А, понятно. По F1 или по кнопке?


К примеру, знак вопроса в скобочках - [?]. Либо он же нарисованный на кнопочке. Очень удобно  :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

1. Если для домохозяек, то в обычном режиме оставить одну красную кнопку. А все остальные настройки сделать доступными только в режиме эксперта.
2. Можно и то и то, но кнопка заметнее. а  F1 опять же не все догадаются нажать.
3. Это понятно. Но когда видишь в логе, то проще там же и добавить, а не начинать ручками искать путь, который может быть очень длинный.
4. Меня лично очень нервирует когда в списке недоверенных черт ногу сломит. Можно провести опрос среди пользователей, но я думаю разделить на две вкладки будет намного удобнее. Опять же, домохозяйкам ни ту ни другую лучше не показывать. А опытные разберутся.

В основном не ясно было что происходит с исключениями.

В принципе было бы удобно если бы изменения группировались по апликациям, и можно было бы их откатить для определенной апликации

----------


## rav

> К примеру, знак вопроса в скобочках - [?]. Либо он же нарисованный на кнопочке. Очень удобно


Примерчик можно посмотреть? В смысле, я не очень понимаю как это делается.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*




> 1. Если для домохозяек, то в обычном режиме оставить одну красную кнопку. А все остальные настройки сделать доступными только в режиме эксперта.


А не жёстко ли так будет?




> 3. Это понятно. Но когда видишь в логе, то проще там же и добавить, а не начинать ручками искать путь, который может быть очень длинный.


Я подумаю над этим. Но это, в любом случае, экспертная настройка.




> 4. Меня лично очень нервирует когда в списке недоверенных черт ногу сломит. Можно провести опрос среди пользователей, но я думаю разделить на две вкладки будет намного удобнее. Опять же, домохозяйкам ни ту ни другую лучше не показывать. А опытные разберутся.


Это я посоветуюсь с пользователями.




> В основном не ясно было что происходит с исключениями.


А что с ними происходит? Да, собственно, ничего особого, живут своей жизнью.




> В принципе было бы удобно если бы изменения группировались по апликациям, и можно было бы их откатить для определенной апликации


Time Machine от Apple требует второго жёсткого диска. Оно тебе надо?

----------


## Geser

1. По моему мнению самое важное в любом продукте это правильное позиционирование на рынке. Если программа позиционируется как программа для домохозяек, то и настройки ей не нужны, или они должны быть упрятаны далеко, что бы домохозяек не нервировать.
3. По правому клику в проводнике не экспертная, а в окне изменений экспертная? Странно.

Кстати, основная проблема которая будет возникать у неопытых пользователей, это инсталяция скачанных из интернета или полученных по мылу программ. Справку никто не читает. Потому, если запускается любая программа добавленная в список недоверенных автоматически, нужно выдавать окошко с предупреждением. Мол програма недоверенная, и инсталяция может быть неудачной. ДА и опытным такое напоминание не помешает. Потому как можно и забыть.




> Time Machine от Apple требует второго жёсткого диска. Оно тебе надо?


Мне надо, но домохояйкам таки не очень  :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

> Примерчик можно посмотреть? В смысле, я не очень понимаю как это делается.


К примеру, вот в движке VB.
При наведении на него ещё тултип показывается - "Нажмите для справки по этим опциям". Как раз для домохозяек  :Smiley:

----------


## rav

> 1. По моему мнению самое важное в любом продукте это правильное позиционирование на рынке. Если программа позиционируется как программа для домохозяек, то и настройки ей не нужны, или они должны быть упрятаны далеко, что бы домохозяек не нервировать.


Не уверен в этом. Надо будет поспрашивать знакомых домохозяет. Абсолютно необходимый минимум функционала настроек всё равно нужен.




> 3. По правому клику в проводнике не экспертная, а в окне изменений экспертная? Странно.


Имеется в виду, что данная функциональность обычно востребована только людьми, которые понимают, что делают.




> Кстати, основная проблема которая будет возникать у неопытых пользователей, это инсталяция скачанных из интернета или полученных по мылу программ. Справку никто не читает. Потому, если запускается любая программа добавленная в список недоверенных автоматически, нужно выдавать окошко с предупреждением. Мол програма недоверенная, и инсталяция может быть неудачной. ДА и опытным такое напоминание не помешает. Потому как можно и забыть.


Да, я это знаю. Мне уже говорили. Будет добавлено в 2.60 версию, я уже знаю, как я это буду делать. Правда, немного не так, как ты говоришь- там нужно будет ещё делать привязку к "Download Area", иначе всплывающие окна забодают насмерть.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> К примеру, вот в движке VB.
> При наведении на него ещё тултип показывается - "Нажмите для справки по этим опциям". Как раз для домохозяек


Ага, понятно, отдельная кнопка. Ладно, спасибо, буду думать как её приваривать к проекту.

----------


## Geser

Возник у меня вопрос. Почему скачанный с интернета пдф, в котором может быть експлоит не добавился в списом недоверенных?

----------


## rav

А у тебя в каком режиме DW стоит?

----------


## Geser

Вроде в обычном стоял. Прийду домой гляну точно

----------


## Geser

Краш при редактировании списка недоверенных

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Application Error
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1000
Date:		8/19/2008
Time:		8:27:55 PM
User:		N/A
Computer:	ALEX
Description:
Faulting application defensewall.exe, version 2.45.0.0, faulting module defensewall.exe, version 2.45.0.0, fault address 0x00005242.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 41 70 70 6c 69 63 61 74   Applicat
0008: 69 6f 6e 20 46 61 69 6c   ion Fail
0010: 75 72 65 20 20 64 65 66   ure  def
0018: 65 6e 73 65 77 61 6c 6c   ensewall
0020: 2e 65 78 65 20 32 2e 34   .exe 2.4
0028: 35 2e 30 2e 30 20 69 6e   5.0.0 in
0030: 20 64 65 66 65 6e 73 65    defense
0038: 77 61 6c 6c 2e 65 78 65   wall.exe
0040: 20 32 2e 34 35 2e 30 2e    2.45.0.
0048: 30 20 61 74 20 6f 66 66   0 at off
0050: 73 65 74 20 30 30 30 30   set 0000
0058: 35 32 34 32 0d 0a         5242..

----------


## rav

Лог DrWatson есть? Какова последовательность шагов для воспроизведения падений?

----------


## Geser

А где этот лог находится?
Воспроизводится не всегда. То что я делел, это добавил в недоверенные новую папку, и хотел удалить две другие которые там были. Вот на этом месте и упал пару раз.

----------


## zerocorporated

> А где этот лог находится?




```
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Dr Watson
```

Файл *Drwtsn32.log*

Кажись оно...

----------


## rav

Да, поищи по имени файла drwtsn32.log, он может быть и в виндовой папке. Также в виндовой папке может быть файл user.dmp. Если он есть- шли и его тоже.

----------


## Geser

> Да, поищи по имени файла drwtsn32.log, он может быть и в виндовой папке. Также в виндовой папке может быть файл user.dmp. Если он есть- шли и его тоже.


Vot

----------


## rav

Ага, спасибо, всё поправил.

----------


## Geser

Вешает ИЕ8 бету  :Sad:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## rav

Знаю, всё поправлено ещё вчера. http://gladiator-antivirus.com/forum...howtopic=76910

----------


## Geser

А где брать новый драйвер? Автообновление говорит нет новой версии

----------


## rav

Брать- у меня на сайте.  :Smiley:   Конечно, новой версии пока нет, поскольку основное обновление программы (переход на новый движок скинирования) пока не доделан.

Брось мне письмо в саппорт, я тебе отвечу линком на скачку исправленной сборки.

----------


## NRA

*rav*, как говорится "каждая жаба..."
Но хотелось бы посмотреть _непредвзятое_ сравнение сабжа с конкурентами типа SpyBot, ThreatFire, Defense+ (от Comodo) и т.д.

ИМХО, основной минус Вашего софта - триальность даже для персонального пользования.
Это основная причина по которой "даже пробовать нет желания".

Также интересно какой реальный "бонус" получает пользователь за те $$  в сравнении с бесплатными конкурентами.

В общем, не обессудь  :Wink: 
_________________________________________
The most fascinating thing of this world are FREE

----------


## rav

> Но хотелось бы посмотреть _непредвзятое_ сравнение сабжа с конкурентами типа SpyBot, ThreatFire, Defense+ (от Comodo) и т.д.


Ну так возьми и сделай. А то ждать придётся очень долго.




> ИМХО, основной минус Вашего софта - триальность даже для персонального пользования.


А на этом рынке иного варианта использование не предвидется ещё года два. Мне лапу сосать всё это время, да?




> Также интересно какой реальный "бонус" получает пользователь за те $$  в сравнении с бесплатными конкурентами.


Бонусы элементарны- надёжная защита от всех видов зловредных приложений плюс вменяемая быстрая техподдержка за разумные деньги. Я вообще не верю в бесплатную безопасность, это фикция.

----------


## XP user

> надёжная защита от всех видов зловредных приложений плюс вменяемая быстрая техподдержка за разумные деньги.


Проверено мною; *NRA* - поработайте с программой, иначе просто пустой разговор будет...



> Я вообще не верю в бесплатную безопасность, это фикция.


Почти обижаете...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Paul

----------


## NRA

*rav*, cпасибо за ответы




> Ну так возьми и сделай. А то ждать придётся очень долго.


Интересный подход. Надеюсь это относится только к позиционированию товара на рынке софта.




> А на этом рынке иного варианта использование не предвидется ещё года два


Ого, так Вы богатый человек - минимум 2 года не работая продержаться можете...




> Мне лапу сосать всё это время, да?


Почему "лапу"? Извращение. Но если свою - то по желанию, да.
(Осмелюсь порекомендовать мокать руку в мёд во избежании возможных дальнейших проблем)




> Бонусы элементарны- надёжная защита от всех видов зловредных приложений ...


Во-первых, "надёжность" и "всех" - относительный и очень временный показатель;
А во-вторых, *rav*, "бонус" - это дополнение, сверх того, а Вы назвали основные фичи всей линейки HIPS-софта




> ...плюс вменяемая быстрая техподдержка за разумные деньги


А вот это, наверно, и есть тот бонус (в сравнении с другими).




> Я вообще не верю в бесплатную безопасность, это фикция.


А в лаптную опасность?

Ну что же, всё ясно. Спасибо.

----------


## rav

> Почти обижаете


Паул, скажи мне, сколько времени ты потратил на то, чтобы всё настроить у себя в системе, поотключать сервисы, почитать посты по увеличению безопасности в Инете, покопаться в реестре и так далее? И сколько всего получилось денег, если умножить всё это время в часах на стоимость часа твоих занятий? А можно сделать софт, который все эти настройки сделает одним нажатием кнопочки "Сделай мне безопасность!!!", который всё это время сэкономит.

----------


## XP user

> Паул, скажи мне, сколько времени ты потратил на то, чтобы всё настроить у себя в системе, поотключать сервисы, почитать посты по увеличению безопасности в Инете, покопаться в реестре и так далее? И сколько всего получилось денег, если умножить всё это время в часах на стоимость часа твоих занятий? А можно сделать софт, который все эти настройки сделает одним нажатием кнопочки "Сделай мне безопасность!!!", который всё это время сэкономит.


Я это в шутку говорил, *rav*.  :Wink: 

P.S.: Поддерживаю ваш продукт если это для кого-то что-то значит.
По вопросу: у меня готовые шаблоны политик, настройки реестра, и config-файлы браузера. Но вкладывал я в этот процесс ГОДЫ, и не прекращаю поисков... Денег не получал и не получаю никаких...  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## chap

Уважаемый rav.
А ожидается ли,появление русскоязычной версии вашей программы?

----------


## rav

> А ожидается ли,появление русскоязычной версии вашей программы?


А она уже была для версии 1.6х-1.7х. По результатам продаж было принято решение о нецелесообразности продолжения данного эксперимента. 

Вариантов здесь два:
1. Купят хотя бы 50 человек и тогда я заказываю полный перевод за эти деньги.
2. Найдётся контрибьютор, который сможет перевести интерфейс и хелп с английского на русский своими силами.

У меня самого времени этом заниматься уже нет.

----------


## SDA

rav, если не секрет,а как обстоят дела на западном рынке продаж продукта?

----------


## rav

Так себе. Пока люди будут верить в шелуху публичных журналов и тестов, ничего не изменится.

----------


## Geser

> Так себе. Пока люди будут верить в шелуху публичных журналов и тестов, ничего не изменится.


На мой взгляд слишком высокая цена для неизвестного продукта. Так что низкие продажи это закономерно.

----------


## rav

> На мой взгляд слишком высокая цена для неизвестного продукта.


А будет ещё выше, когда я прикручу туда контроль сетевых подключений.

----------


## Geser

> А будет ещё выше, когда я прикручу туда контроль сетевых подключений.


И тогда покупать будут еще меньше. Интересная политика.

----------


## rav

> И тогда покупать будут еще меньше. Интересная политика.


Ну вот и посмотрим. Я не думаю, что покупать будут меньше. Просто нужно увеличивать популярность программы. Иначе не будут покупать даже по $9.95, я это всё уже проходил на своей шкуре.

----------


## Geser

> Ну вот и посмотрим. Я не думаю, что покупать будут меньше. Просто нужно увеличивать популярность программы. Иначе не будут покупать даже по $9.95, я это всё уже проходил на своей шкуре.


Ну, я не великий специалист по маркетингу (хотя один курс брал), но достаточно посмотреть вокруг, что бы увидеть что почти любой новый товар первое время или раздают бесплатно, или продают по ознакомительной цене, которая в 2-3 раза ниже конечной цены.
А уж программу, полезность которой рядовому пользователю совершенно неочевидна, сразу продавать по цене, за которую можно купить, например, антивирус известной фирмы... Это вообще фантастика.

----------


## rav

> А уж программу, полезность которой рядовому пользователю совершенно неочевидна, сразу продавать по цене, за которую можно купить, например, антивирус известной фирмы... Это вообще фантастика.


Антивирус известной фирмы бесполезен, как позапрошлогодний снег, распиаренная поделка и не более того. Долбить нужно именно здесь. Люди из PCTools как-то жаловались на на то, то ThreatFire плохо продаётся, а ведь у них есть бесплатная версия.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Антивирус известной фирмы бесполезен, как позапрошлогодний снег, распиаренная поделка и не более того. Долбить нужно именно здесь. Люди из PCTools как-то жаловались на на то, то ThreatFire плохо продаётся, а ведь у них есть бесплатная версия.


Ну, я бы так категорично не судил бы  :Smiley:  Практически любой современный антивирус содержит кучу технологий, и HIPS в том числе ... по моим прогнозам в недалеком будующем все антивирусы станут своеобразными комбайнами из сигнатурного движка + ряда модулей эристики + проактивки/HIPS/PDM + систем распределенного информирования об угрозах + Firewall/IDS/родительского контроля и т.п. А вне такого комбайна любой HIPS будет ущербным - он или тупо будет блокировать все и всем (последствие - масса несовместимостей), или кто-то должен будетпринять решение, считать ли процесс X доверенным или не считать (узкое место в такой ситуации - тот самый юзер, принимающий решение). Ну и главная проблема - "чистый" HIPS хорош при установке на чистую эталонную систему, а таковую еще поискать нужно - значительный процент юзеров начинают думать о покупке чего-то там антивирусного только нахватавшить по полной программе всякой заразы

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

> Антивирус известной фирмы бесполезен, как позапрошлогодний снег, распиаренная поделка и не более того. Долбить нужно именно здесь. Люди из PCTools как-то жаловались на на то, то ThreatFire плохо продаётся, а ведь у них есть бесплатная версия.


Доказать рядовому пользователю что DefenseWall, о котором они никогда не слыхали, написанный кем-то о ком они никогда не слыхали, лучше чем антивирус, о котором они слышат каждый день, написанный известной, солидной фирмой и который стоит почти на каждом компьютере, никак невозможно.
На мой взгляд единственный путь здесь, это делать бесплатный продукт, и когда (если?) он начнёт завоёвывать популярность, продать его какой-нибудь солидной фирме за солидные деньги. Это путь которым прошли тысячи разработчиков и мелких компаний.

----------


## SDA

> Антивирус известной фирмы бесполезен, как позапрошлогодний снег, распиаренная поделка и не более того. Долбить нужно именно здесь. Люди из PCTools как-то жаловались на на то, то ThreatFire плохо продаётся, а ведь у них есть бесплатная версия.


Насчет антивируса вопрос спорный, но при условии покупки непропиаренного продукта и пропиаренного по примерно одинаковой цене купят пропиаренный, извиняюсь за тафталогию. Кстати  rav, на мой взгляд ты незаслуженно поставил "крест" на пользователях Рунета, я имею виду русификацию. "Курочка по зернушку клюет".  :Smiley:

----------


## rav

> Ну, я бы так категорично не судил бы


Просто ты ещё не видел данных по предотвращению заражения от anti-malware. А я видел. Поэтому так категоричен. Чем больше мы знаем, тем более катогоричнее судим.




> Практически любой современный антивирус содержит кучу технологий, и HIPS в том числе


Ерунда. Практически любой современный антивирус не имеет полноценного HIPS на борту. Хоть что-то на борту есть только у трёх: Kaspersky, F-Secure, Panda. Всё остальное работает либо без поведенческого контроля, либо оно рудиментарно.




> по моим прогнозам в недалеком будующем все антивирусы станут своеобразными комбайнами из сигнатурного движка + ряда модулей эристики + проактивки/HIPS/PDM + систем распределенного информирования об угрозах + Firewall/IDS/родительского контроля и т.п.


По моим- тоже. Вот только пока не будет тестов, показывающих несостоятельность антивирей, ничего не изменится, ибо, раз пипл хавает, зачем что-то менять? Как хорошо написал Армит Вильямс (CEO BigFix) "антивирусным компаниям не нужно быть лучше злоаредописателей. Им всего лишь нужно быть лучше пользователей".




> А вне такого комбайна любой HIPS будет ущербным


Моим пользуются домохозяйки, дети и женщины 75 лет. Я что-то делаю не так?  :Smiley:  Хотя, безусловно, со временем появятся и белые/черные списки, увеличится количество предустановленных правил и так далее.




> Ну и главная проблема - "чистый" HIPS хорош при установке на чистую эталонную систему, а таковую еще поискать нужно - значительный процент юзеров начинают думать о покупке чего-то там антивирусного только нахватавшить по полной программе всякой заразы


Это не проблема. У каждого продукта своя ниша. Антивирус должен очищать уже заражённые системы, HIPS должен предотврящать заражение. А то так можно докатиться до утверждения, что кошки не нужны в библиотеке, поскольку читать не умеют.  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*




> Доказать рядовому пользователю что DefenseWall, о котором они никогда не слыхали, написанный кем-то о ком они никогда не слыхали, лучше чем антивирус, о котором они слышат каждый день, написанный известной, солидной фирмой и который стоит почти на каждом компьютере, никак невозможно.


Правильно. И какая разница для пользователя, платный при этом DefenseWall  или нет, если он даже не поставит себе "ненужный" софт? Ценность формируется пиаром, а не ценой.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*




> Насчет антивируса вопрос спорный, но при условии покупки непропиаренного продукта и пропиаренного по примерно одинаковой цене купят пропиаренный, извиняюсь за тафталогию.


Не совсем так. На непропиаренный вообще никто смотреть не будет. Никогда.




> Кстати  rav, на мой взгляд ты незаслуженно поставил "крест" на пользователях Рунета, я имею виду русификацию. "Курочка по зернушку клюет".


Как раз заслуженно. Я должен потратить на этот процесс или своё время, или заплатить деньги за перевод. И никто не купит при этом.

----------


## Geser

> Правильно. И какая разница для пользователя, платный при этом DefenseWall  или нет, если он даже не поставит себе "ненужный" софт? Ценность формируется пиаром, а не ценой.


Разница очень существенная. Например у человека уже есть антивирус на который он потратил деньги. И вдруг он читает про чудо программу, которая во всём лучше антивируса. Допустим он поверил и готов поставить эту программу. Только вот проблема, нужно заплатить еще деньги. А деньги на дороге не валяются. Темболее мировой финансовый кризис. Вот он и забыл про эту программу.
Или другой сценарий. Программа бесплатная. Тут гораздо легче решиться убрать антивирус и поставить её. А через пол года-год, когда программа докажет что выполняет заявленные функции этот человек вполне может похвастаться знакомым. Мол Вы платите денег за антивирусы и Вам не помогает. А у меня вот бесплатная программа гораздо лучше работает. И те себе тоже поставят. Такая реклама самая надёжная, и не требует огромных вложений. В любом случае больше чем год-два зарабатывать на такой программе невозможно, т.к. все антивирусы скоро будут иметь ХИПС в том или инном виде.
Так что, моё личное мнение, единственный способ поиметь какие-то деньги, это продать со временем её какому-нибудь АВ вендору которому лень будет самому разрабатывать.

----------


## rav

> Так что, моё личное мнение, единственный способ поиметь какие-то деньги, это продать со временем её какому-нибудь АВ вендору которому лень будет самому разрабатывать.


Я с тобой совершенно согласен. Именно так со временем и произойдёт.

----------


## senyak

*rav* - когда включена "DefenseWall 2.45", есть такая проблема:
1. В Опере немогу поменять стартовую страничку, а точней ее убрал и поле пустое, но открывается всегда одна и та же.
2. Меняю скин, а когда перезапускаю браузер - скин возвращается стандартный. 
Вам известны такие проблемы?
Выключить "DefenseWall" и сделать все, что выше - еще не пробовал, лень. Позже попробую.

----------


## rav

Это не проблемы, это защита. Если в браузер и будет вброшен эксплойт на основе dll, он не сможет порушить все настройки. В принципе, я могу разрешить подобное из-под недоверенного браузера (это закомментировать одну строчку кода), но не уверен.

----------


## senyak

А если отключить защиту и поменять стартовую страничку и скин и потом врубить защиту - все останится на своих местах? Конечно, было бы удобней, чтобы такого не было

----------


## rav

Если без защиты, то всё будет как в оригинальной Opera. Ну да, тут такая штука работает как баланс между интересами защиты и удобством пользователей.

----------


## senyak

А если отключить на то время, когда буду менять скин и стартовую страничку, а потом опять включить? Скин и страничка поменяется?

----------


## rav

Я же написал- конечно. поменяются.

----------


## senyak

Попробовал - поменялись. Теперь новый скин и нет стартовой странички  :Smiley: . 
Спасибо! У Вас отличная программа, так держать. Жду новой версии  :Smiley:

----------


## senyak

Программка обновилась, но пропала вся графика в ней. Может как-то не так встала? Где можно узнать изменения?

----------


## rav

Читать страничку "Company news", там чёрным по белому написано "this version is skinless because of buggy ActiveSkin".

----------


## luckyz

> Читать страничку "Company news", там чёрным по белому написано "this version is skinless because of buggy ActiveSkin".


Ну вот еше бы по нашему написано, а не на буржуйском.


вот прочел ветку про "дефенсевол хипс2" так для себя и не выяснил, если его установить то нужен антивирус в системе или нет? 
Где можно подробно изучить возможности программы ну чтобы пусть не черным, а темно синим по белому и не очень, но на нашем языке и подробно о функциях и их настройки.

----------


## rav

> вот прочел ветку про "дефенсевол хипс2" так для себя и не выяснил, если его установить то нужен антивирус в системе или нет?


Кому как. Лично мне не нужен. 




> Где можно подробно изучить возможности программы ну чтобы пусть не черным, а темно синим по белому и не очень, но на нашем языке и подробно о функциях и их настройки.


Пока нигде.

----------


## luckyz

> Кому как. Лично мне не нужен.


А мона всетаки конкретнее кому и поподробнее как.... 
Вот возмем к примеру средне-статистическую Российскую домохозяйку блондинку с компьютером под защитой САБЖа, с настройками по умолчанию (ведь ей негде узнать о настройках программы, потому что языковые познания у нее Русский и немного ненормативный Русский) нуждается ли ее ОС в дополнительной защите (Антивирус, фаирволл)

----------


## rav

Файервола достаточно встроенного в XP/Vista, антивирь- для  автоматической вычистки зловдердных модулей с компа, ибо вручную она это сделать не сможет.

----------


## santy

Не увидел возможности "недоверенное" приложение добавить в список "доверенных". (А все время запускать недоверенное приложение, как доверенное из окна программы неудобно будет.)

----------


## rav

Нет такого списка как "доверенные". Есть только список недоверенных. Убрать приложение оттуда можно несколькими способами.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## drongo

> Нет такого списка как "доверенные". Есть только список недоверенных. Убрать приложение оттуда можно несколькими способами.


По моему, это плохо  :Smiley: 
Я бы хотел, чтобы такой список был. По умолчанию бы все были в недовернных, потом уже ставил в довернные тех, кокого считаю нужным+список готовых правил для доверенных, которые могу выбрать для удобства.

----------


## rav

Так неправильно. Обычный пользователь просто с ума сойдёт, настраивая таким макаром себе систему защиты. Она должна работать сразу, out of box, а тут, наоборот, имеем много траха и мало полезного выхлопа.

----------


## drongo

> Так неправильно. Обычный пользователь просто с ума сойдёт, настраивая таким макаром себе систему защиты. Она должна работать сразу, out of box, а тут, наоборот, имеем много траха и мало полезного выхлопа.


Я же не обычный  :Smiley:  Может ещё таких  несколько тысяч наберётся  :Smiley:  Считаю, что можно реализовать несколько режимов в одной программе, по дефолту пусть будет как сейчас,и ещё один режим такой, как я предложил.
К тому же,я предложил сделать большую базу правил, пользователю только останется выбрать нужное при подсказке программы.

----------


## rav

А для необычных пользователей есть классика. Там можно настроить всё и для всего. Именно несколько тысяч на весь мир там суммарно пользователей и наберётся, только я на этом рынке не работаю. Нельзя быть хорошим для всех.

----------


## senyak

А когда выйдет программа со всей графикой, как это было в 2.45?

----------


## rav

Полагаю, что где-то к релизу 2.50. К релизу 2.48 фрилансер точно не поспеет.

----------


## senyak

Ваша программа сможет справится с Trojan.Encoder?

----------


## rav

> Ваша программа сможет справится с Trojan.Encoder?


Да, сможет. Более того, уже давно справляется.

----------


## senyak

Скажите, а какая будет следующая версия и что будет нового или улучшено?

----------


## rav

Новая версия фактически уже готова, осталось только дождаться нормальной бибилотечки скинирования от фрилансера.

Улучшений не очень много, в основном сделан упор на новую функциональность. И прежде всего- на версию Personal Firewall, она позволит забыть навсегда о таких "детских" болезнях традиционных персональных файерволов как режим обучения, подсчёт контрольных сумм файлов, куча окон с идиотскими вопросами к пользователям, настройка портов. 

В общем, всё как всегда- много инноваций, хороше качество реализации, стремление к 100% результату.

----------


## OSSP2008

> И прежде всего- на версию Personal Firewall, она позволит забыть навсегда о таких "детских" болезнях традиционных персональных файерволов как режим обучения, подсчёт контрольных сумм файлов, куча окон с идиотскими вопросами к пользователям, настройка портов.


А подробнее можно?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## senyak

Угу, и мне интересно тоже  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

*rav* - а Вас не посещала мысль создать комбайн? Ну купить антивирусный движок и сделать свой продукт, тем более остальное уже почти готово

----------


## thetoken12

to senyak:
Сам продукт еще не устанавливал, но мысль пришла - не стоит превращать продукт в комбайн. Достаточно связки HIPS плюс сетевой экран. Если нужен антивирусный сканер, что пойдет тот же DrWeb  или Avira, Bitdefender и т.п.

----------


## senyak

А если будет хороший комбайн - почему бы и нет? Это уже дело автора программы  :Smiley:

----------


## rav

> А подробнее можно?


Пока нет. Выйдет публичная бета- тогда можно будет. В любом случае, слова- это лишь слова, нужно обязательно показывать их в коде.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> Сам продукт еще не устанавливал, но мысль пришла - не стоит превращать продукт в комбайн.


А он и не превращается. Кому надо- устанавливает HIPS-сборку, обе будут разрабатываться параллельно.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> *rav* - а Вас не посещала мысль создать комбайн? Ну купить антивирусный движок и сделать свой продукт, тем более остальное уже почти готово


Да, конечно посещала. Дело не очень далёкого, я надеюсь, будущего. Только не купить, а лицензировать.

----------


## anton_dr

> Только не купить, а лицензировать


Насколько я понимаю, АВ компании лицензируют не самые последние версии своих ядер, или движков (кому как больше нравится). Будет ли оправданным его использование?

----------


## rav

> Насколько я понимаю, АВ компании лицензируют не самые последние версии своих ядер, или движков (кому как больше нравится). Будет ли оправданным его использование?


Да, вполне- дело в том, что защите, где основная роль защиты лежит на песочнице, собственно антивирусный движок должен лишь автоматизировать процесс вычистки "дохлых" зловредных модулей с компьютеров пользователей. И не более того. А эта работа по плечу даже очень несвежим сборкам сканеров.

----------


## anton_dr

Т.е. по сути АВ ядро будет выступать в роли метлы дворника, подметающего опавшие листья? И будет подметать "внутри"? "Наружу" ходить не будет?

----------


## SDA

> Т.е. по сути АВ ядро будет выступать в роли метлы дворника, подметающего опавшие листья? И будет подметать "внутри"? "Наружу" ходить не будет?


Илья поясните, до какой меры они  "дохлые", до клика "нет"?.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*

Лично мое мнение по поводу Вашего продукта, это хипс  "в чистом виде" -запретить/разрешить, или я не прав?

----------


## rav

> Т.е. по сути АВ ядро будет выступать в роли метлы дворника, подметающего опавшие листья? И будет подметать "внутри"? "Наружу" ходить не будет?


Ну почему же. Можно внутри, можно снаружи. Запас карман не тянет!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## senyak

> Да, конечно посещала. Дело не очень далёкого, я надеюсь, будущего. Только не купить, а лицензировать.


А Вы присматриваетесь уже к антивирусу? И вообще, проблема ли лицензировать антивирус? Роль у антивируса будет не очень большая, если DefenseWall HIPS показывает такие замечательные результаты. Как думаете?

----------


## rav

> А Вы присматриваетесь уже к антивирусу?


Нет, конечно. Пока ещё слишком рано, это лишь намётки на будущее. Сейчас нужно выводить следующую версию, которая уже готова.

----------


## NRA

ИМО вот основные «нюансы» данной стенки:

*0*) одновременное позиционирование софта как «суперзащита, до которой остальным ползти и ползти»
и в тоже время -
«это *не* самостоятельное ПО, а дополнительный, более глубокий уровень защиты, который занимается своим делом, а антивирус и фаервол - своим»

*1*) *запуск* либо как доверенное, либо недоверенное приложение (в отличии от чистых HIPS основанных только на белых списках)
Любой запуск потенциально вредного ПО - это всегда возможность навредить, даже под «ограничениями». ИМО нужен какой-то компромисс для 75-летних детей и домохозяек.

*2*) сама концепция «доверенный – недоверенный» довольно запутанная для новичков (почему это моя любимая фирменная Опера которой я доверяю – «не доверенная»???)

*3*) защита включается только ПОСЛЕ загрузки системы

Ну что ж, прогресс дело тонкое – Вы решили отойти от чистого HIPS «добавив функционал». Хорошо)

Илья, хотелось бы узнать, как решены такие вопросы
- boot sector/ BIOS
- интеграция нового DLL в System32 через недоверенное ПО (как в примере с BOWall)
- разрешение недоверенному ПО создавать соединения (Trojan-oriented?)

*P.S.* можно считать как конструктивную критику или просто наезд, главное- ответы по сути)

----------


## rav

> *0*) одновременное позиционирование софта как «суперзащита, до которой остальным ползти и ползти»
> и в тоже время -
> «это *не* самостоятельное ПО, а дополнительный, более глубокий уровень защиты, который занимается своим делом, а антивирус и фаервол - своим»


Ну и в чём проблема, собственно? 




> Любой запуск потенциально вредного ПО - это всегда возможность навредить, даже под «ограничениями». ИМО нужен какой-то компромисс для 75-летних детей и домохозяек.


Ну вот моя раблта и заключена в том, чтобы свести возможности навредить к минимум и привести удобство использования к максимуму.




> *2*) сама концепция «доверенный – недоверенный» довольно запутанная для новичков (почему это моя любимая фирменная Опера которой я доверяю – «не доверенная»???)


Для новичка любая новая концепция, котораю нужно осмыслить, запутана. Это лечится временем. Не все же сразу научились дверь ключом открывать. Ну а если что- перерисовать пару диалогов, строчек и пунктов меню и всех делов.




> *3*) защита включается только ПОСЛЕ загрузки системы


А что, должна до?  :Cheesy: 




> - boot sector/ BIOS


Бут уже давно защищён от перезаписи, ещё с древних 1.хх сборок, а в биос с уровня пользователя не пролезть ну никак.




> - интеграция нового DLL в System32 через недоверенное ПО (как в примере с BOWall)


Да пожалуйста, пусть кладут свои dll-ки хоть сто раз. Всё равно ничего путного из этого не выйдет.




> - разрешение недоверенному ПО создавать соединения (Trojan-oriented?)


А для этого и выходит Personal Firewall.

----------


## NRA

Спасибо Илья, довольно лаконично.

> Ну и в чём проблема, собственно?
Хотя бы в том, что это взаимоисключающие утверждения.

> моя раблта и заключена в том, чтобы свести возможности навредить к минимум
Стремиться минимизировать (убирать последствия) *не равно* не дать запуститься вообще

Относительно boot sector/ BIOS - спасибо, стало спокойнее.

> Да пожалуйста, пусть кладут свои dll-ки хоть сто раз. Всё равно ничего путного из этого не выйдет.
Илья, Вы и в самом деле считаете что это нормально когда недоверенное приложение записывает в защищённую системную зону? И если затем доверенное приложение воспользуется модифицированными файлами? Ну, без слов - DefenseWall толстый, ему видней)

> А для этого и выходит Personal Firewall
А как же ресурсы типа \Afd*,\Tcp*, \Udp*, \RawIp?
ИМО немного странная политика для недоверенных приложений... Надо бы как нибудь глянуть попивая кофе определение термина в буклете для домохозяек.

В любом случае - удачи и антикризисных благ)

*P.S.* Как Вы уже, наверно, знаете (временно?) лежат пару ссылок на тесты / обзоры с Вашей страницы

----------


## rav

> Хотя бы в том, что это взаимоисключающие утверждения.


Где? В упор не вижу.




> Стремиться минимизировать (убирать последствия) *не равно* не дать запуститься вообще


Для этого есть другие средства защиты, называемые whitelisting HIPS. Мне они не нравятся.




> И если затем доверенное приложение воспользуется модифицированными файлами?


А кто сказал *модифицированными*? Модифицировать в system32 (да и вообще в папке Windows) ничего нельзя. А положить новый файл- пожалуйста, сколько угодно. Почему я должен это запрещать? Как именно это может повредить безопасности приложений?




> А как же ресурсы типа \Afd*,\Tcp*, \Udp*, \RawIp?


А что с ними такое?




> *P.S.* Как Вы уже, наверно, знаете (временно?) лежат пару ссылок на тесты / обзоры с Вашей страницы


Нет, на знаю. Спасибо, видимо, их просто удалили с сервера. Ну тогда и я удалю ссылочки.

----------


## NRA

Наверное лучше было бы ЛС, но раз уж начали...
Более-менее всё ясно, остались такие моменты-

*Eсли* это реально "суперзащита", *то* ей не нужны никчёмные вспомогательные средства *иначе* это не "суперзащита", а вспомогательное средство.

> Для этого есть другие средства защиты, называемые whitelisting HIPS. Мне они не нравятся.
Вы о Anti-Executе (от Faronics)? А можно узнать чем именно они хуже?

В общем, ждём новую версию- будет чего стоящего обсудить)

----------


## rav

> *Eсли* это реально "суперзащита", *то* ей не нужны никчёмные вспомогательные средства *иначе* это не "суперзащита", а вспомогательное средство.


Это в корне неверное утверждение. 

1. У каждого средства защиты есть граничные условия применения, сильные и слабые стороны. У любой песочницы- это уровень владения пользователем средства защиты и степень восприимчивости с средствам социальной инженерии.
2. Я всегда стоял и стою на принципах многоуровневости защиты для простого пользователя. 




> Вы о Anti-Executе (от Faronics)? А можно узнать чем именно они хуже?


Да, типа Anti-Executable. Я не говорил "хуже", я говорил "не нравятся". Не нравятся- и всё тут!

----------


## Oyster

Маленький недостаток при работе в многопользовательском режиме. Работаю в Windows XP под ограниченной учёткой, установил DefenseWall HIPS 2.56 запуском от имени администратора. Перезагрузил компьютер, залогинился в ограниченную учётку и обнаружил, что пути в "Места сохранения файлов" соответствуют админской учётке, а не текущего пользователя. Понятно, что за админскими папками нужно присматривать, но желательно и папки текущего пользователя добавлять автоматом в список при входе в систему.

----------


## rav

Понятно. Папки в данную ветку добавляются при установке. Хорошо, посмотрим, что можно тут сделать.

----------


## Oyster

Что-то странно едут лыжи  :Smiley:  Или ограниченная учётка влияет...
Лежит себе экзешник. Щёлкаю в проводнике по нему правой кнопкой мыши, в контекстном меню смотрю атрибуты: доверенный, небезопасный, не разрешена модификация недоверенными. Через контекстное меню командую "Сменить статус на недоверенный". Снова смотрю атрибуты - файл остался доверенным. В главном окне DefenseWall открываю список недоверенных - он там есть. Запускаю экзешник, а в окне DefenseWall смотрю раздел "Стоп атака!", кнопка "Обнаружено недоверенных процессов" - экзешник указан как доверенный.
Аналогичная ситуация с безопасный/небезопасный. Занёс экзешник в список защищённых - контекстное меню всё равно пишет, что он небезопасный.
Предлагаю использовать только одно слово: либо безопасный, либо защищённый. Два слова для одного признака создают путаницу, особенно если ещё рядом стоит "доверенный"  :Smiley:

----------


## rav

Это очень странная ситуация. Возможено два варианта:
1. Драйвер защиты не загружен.
2. Проводник попал в недоверенную зону (статически либо динамически).

Также возможен вариант, когда значение в реестре обновились, а список в программе нет.

Было бы очень неплохо посмотреть видео с записью манипуляций или серию полных скриншотов десктопа.

Насчёт защищённых файлов- это немного не то. Защищённые- значит "недоступные для недоверенных процессов".

----------


## Oyster

> Это очень странная ситуация. Возможено два варианта:
> 1. Драйвер защиты не загружен.
> 2. Проводник попал в недоверенную зону (статически либо динамически).


Оказался вариант номер три  :Smiley:  Экзешник лежал в папке на NTFS-томе, не имеющем буквы и примонтированном как папка - у меня профиль ограниченной учётки лежит на отдельном разделе. Проверил разрешения NTFS - права на запись есть. Скопировал файл в папку с более традиционным размещением - там признак доверенный/недоверенный ставится нормально.

----------


## rav

А, такое тоже может быть. Там идёт двойное преобразование из дос-имени в нативное и обратно, могло что-то сбоить. Надо будет проверить. Кстати, есть ли где хорошие туторы для вопроизведения этой штуки?

----------


## Shoog

сказали написать сюда, что бы решить мою проблемку-


> Уважаемые, а не подскажите в чем может быть проблема , если при использовании defensewall компьютер просто не выключается, виснет на этапе "сохранение параметров"? 
> Спасибо

----------


## Surfer

Целесообразно ли сейчас тестировать продукт на matousec.com ?  :Smiley:

----------


## rav

> сказали написать сюда, что бы решить мою проблемку-


Да не на форум, а письмом на support [at] softsphere [dot] com. Как я иначе буду отправлять тестовые драйвера?

*Добавлено через 34 секунды*




> Целесообразно ли сейчас тестировать продукт на matousec.com ?


До выхода третьей версии- нет. 100% набираться не будет.

----------


## mirror37

Ещё одна просьба. 
На каждом окне отображается надпись а-ля "Статус DefenseWall.." 
Нельзя ли сократить её до минимума либо убрать вовсе? В настройках подобной возможности не нашел. Ибо не каждое приложени (втч. кип, например) отображает текст целиком, да и постоянное обновление зависимых окон немного раздражает.

----------


## rav

> Ещё одна просьба. 
> На каждом окне отображается надпись а-ля "Статус DefenseWall.." 
> Нельзя ли сократить её до минимума либо убрать вовсе? В настройках подобной возможности не нашел. Ибо не каждое приложени (втч. кип, например) отображает текст целиком, да и постоянное обновление зависимых окон немного раздражает.


Можно- просто поправьте XN Resource Editor'ом соответствующую строчку в dwall_res.dll

----------


## domino7

Заинтересовался. Установил. Началось: Алерты от Outpost при каждом первом запуске любых приложений. Типа "Предотвращена попытка изменения файлов  Outpost Firewall Pro.	Приложение: DAEMON Tools Lite, Путь: C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools Lite\daemon.exe"  После каждой загрузки системы то-же самое повторяется со всеми приложениями.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## rav

С этим- явно в техподдержку Агнитума. DefenseWall никаких файлов Outpost не меняет.

----------


## pig

Два ХИПСа в одной банке - это чревато...

----------


## domino7

> С этим- явно в техподдержку Агнитума. DefenseWall никаких файлов Outpost не меняет.


Согласен, но при установленном DefenseWall внутренняя защита Outpost-a  воспринимает запуск программ как покушение на Её Самоё. 
Попробуйте сами. Outpost 4. 
 И вопрос : У Outposta тоже есть Доверенные приложения и Недоверенные.  Не тот ли самый принцип HIPS -защиты использует етот Outpost?

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> Два ХИПСа в одной банке - это чревато...



Вот и *pig* на то же указывает. :Rtfm:

----------


## rav

> Два ХИПСа в одной банке - это чревато...


Да нет, тут всё нормально.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> Согласен, но при установленном DefenseWall внутренняя защита Outpost-a  воспринимает запуск программ как покушение на Её Самоё.


Это явно ошибки реализации Outpost4.




> И вопрос : У Outposta тоже есть Доверенные приложения и Недоверенные.  Не тот ли самый принцип HIPS -защиты использует етот Outpost?


Не понял вопроса.

----------


## domino7

> *Добавлено через 1 минуту*
> Не понял вопроса.


Вопрос был в том, использует ли Outpost 4   HIPS ? 
Ответ я уже знаю- "Да".

----------


## senyak

Ну вообще-то аутпост 4 сильно старый. Ставьте версию 6.7 и если будут проблемы - тогда к ним в службу поддержки. А поддержка 4 версии наверное уже прекращена  :Smiley:

----------


## domino7

> Ну вообще-то аутпост 4 сильно старый. Ставьте версию 6.7 и если будут проблемы - тогда к ним в службу поддержки. А поддержка 4 версии наверное уже прекращена


1. А чем он лучше? Конкретно. 

2. А вы пользовались этим старым ?  У него WEB фильтр с Ручной настройкой!!!    А это значит что никакая порно -хрень у вас не откроется если вы этого не захотите. Особенно актуально если дети активно выходят в инет.

----------


## senyak

1. Конкретно сказать не могу, нужно смотреть список изменений по сравнению с 4 версией. Для меня - всем. Новые функции, более стабильный, удобный. Может даже не будет таких конфликтов, как у Вас с DefenseWall HIPS

2. Пользовался, годика 2 назад, уже забыл как он выглядит и ничего сказать не могу о нем

----------


## Rолючий1984

Всем Здравствуйте.
Есть проблемка при запуске DefenseWall HIPS v2.56. 
Установил себе DefenseWall HIPS v2.56 под 7-64бит. При запуске вылетает ошибка DefenseWall HIPS драйвер не запущен. Почему этот драйвер не запускается и как его запустить по 7-64бит. Антивируса нету, т.к. я его временно удалил. Программа запускается с правами админа.
И как это отражается на функциональности, если этот драйвер не загружен. Работает ли программа, как защитник или нет.

----------


## avsdeg

> Почему этот драйвер не запускается и как его запустить по 7-64бит.


Никак, т.к. программа работает только на 32-битных Windows.

----------


## Rолючий1984

> Никак, т.к. программа работает только на 32-битных Windows.


Разве 7/64бит не умеет запускать программы 32битные? У меня многие программы 32 битные и хорошо работают. 7/64 вроде должна запускать все приложения 32 битные или я не прав???

----------


## Kuzz

*Rолючий1984*, программы и драйвера - две большие разницы )))

64-бинтая система не может использовать 32-битные драйвера.

*Добавлено через 50 секунд*

Да и V3 уже доступна http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=62526

----------


## rav

64-х разрядные системы не поддерживаются из-за PatchGuard, можно даже не пытаться туда устанавливать.

----------


## vano_zyx

скажите, а защищает ли программа от вредоносного ПО попадающего в систему не через интернет, а например по локльной сети, через разного рода накопители? и реагирует ли на действие уже имеящихся в системе вирусов?

----------


## Oyster

> защищает ли программа от вредоносного ПО попадающего в систему не через интернет, а например по локльной сети, через разного рода накопители?


Если мне не изменяет память, по умолчанию съёмные накопители считаются недоверенными, а сидюки и сетевые можно сделать таковыми через настройки.



> реагирует ли на действие уже имеящихся в системе вирусов?


Если они внедрились как надстройки Internet Explorer, то, возможно, будет держать их на коротком поводке вместе с браузером. В общем случае не факт.

----------


## rav

> скажите, а защищает ли программа от вредоносного ПО попадающего в систему не через интернет, а например по локльной сети, через разного рода накопители?


Да, только нужно поставить галочки в соответствующие настройки.




> и реагирует ли на действие уже имеящихся в системе вирусов?


Нет, не реагирует.

----------


## AlJU

Скажите, если в списке недоверенных процессов появился не подписанный,стоит только знак "?", что это может быть?

----------


## rav

Это известная проблема 2.хх веток. В третьей версии исправлено.

----------


## andrey ivanovich

> Это известная проблема 2.хх веток. В третьей версии исправлено.


Если установлена 2-я - то можно ли сейчас переустановить *поверх* 3-ю 

или нужно покупать 3-ю отдельно?

----------


## avsdeg

> Если установлена 2-я - то можно ли сейчас переустановить *поверх* 3-ю


Можно.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## andrey ivanovich

> Можно.


Спасибо за ответ!
По процедуре - 
нужно запустить 3-ю и она *сама встанет* куда нужно*??*

----------


## rav

> По процедуре - 
> нужно запустить 3-ю и она *сама встанет* куда нужно*??*


Да, она встанет поверх. Но пока третьей версии нет, есть только её вторая бета.

----------


## Vneo

На рабочем компьютере установлен DefenseWall trial - последняя версия и Avira PSS 10 beta - после очередного апргрейда Авиры компьютер перестал загружаться - грохнулся Windows XP (как мне объяснили). Это из-за DefenseWall или Авиры бета?

----------


## rav

Ну, сильно сомневаюсь что из-за DefenseWall, он ничего не удаляет автоматически. Но может быть всякое.

----------


## roman2000

После деинсталляции ХИПСа некоторые программы не обновляются (большинство), а  ГуглПлЗемля вообще не грузится, нет доступа к интернету. В свойствах  программы теперь стоит галочка "запускать в отдельной области памяти"  Надпись неактивна (прозрачная), галку не снять. Винду переустановил в  режиме исправления, доступ всем прогам в файрволе разрешил. Скайп  работает, но обновляться тоже отказывается. Собственно после Хипса всё и  началось. Кто подскажет, где он наследил, как исправить?

----------


## rav

"Запускать в отдельной области памяти"- это вообще не из этой оперы. В DefenseWall нет такого пункта меню.

А смотреть нужно сюда: c:\windows\system32\drivers\dwall.sys. Если файл существует, значит что-то случилось при деинсталляции. А ещё проверить наличие процесса сервиса defensewall_serv.exe.

----------


## roman2000

Поступил по другому. Опять установил Хипс. Отключил его. Половина  неживых программ обновилась. Отказались только ООО и семейство Ашампу.
 Гугл, Имгбурн, РеадонТВ, Скайп обновились.

Вопрос - как деинсталллировать ХИПС, чтобы он не оставил следов и позволил работать всем программам так, как задумали их создатели? 

Не издёвка-прямой вопрос.

Снова удалил Хипс . Процесса указанного вами нет, dwall.sys нет. И опять обновления не работают. Гугл карты не качает, работает из кэша. Забыл - стоит Вин7. Отключен штатный файрвол, отключен  Comodo.

----------


## avsdeg

> Вопрос - как деинсталллировать ХИПС, чтобы он не оставил следов и позволил работать всем программам так, как задумали их создатели?


В Безопасном режиме.

----------


## roman2000

Это значит режим Сэйф моде Вин7?

Нет, не помогло. 
Не хочется переустанавливать систему с нуля.
Где ещё могла собака порыться?

----------


## rav

Очень странно. Стоит попробовать посмотреть, не остались ли эти ключи в реестре: 
1. HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\SoftSphere Technologies
2. HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic  es\defensewall_serv
3. HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic  es\dwall

----------


## roman2000

Да, 1-ыйпункт  есть. Удаляю?. Может полную зачистку реестра с ключевыми словами defensewall_serv и dwall ?

Почистил, не смог удалить только HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Enum\Root\  LEGACY_DWALL\0000 -там светится какой-то драйвер от дефенс валл.Не разрешает удаление система-отказано в доступе.
 Пока всё по прежнему. Как эту бяку выцарапать из реестра?

----------


## rav

> Почистил, не смог удалить только HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Enum\Root\  LEGACY_DWALL\0000 -там светится какой-то драйвер от дефенс валл.Не разрешает удаление система. Пока всё по прежнему. Как эту бяку выцарапать из реестра?


Этот ключ создан самой Windows. Нужно просто подождать- он сам исчезнет.

----------


## Alexander64

> На рабочем компьютере установлен DefenseWall trial - последняя версия и Avira PSS 10 beta - после очередного апргрейда Авиры компьютер перестал загружаться - грохнулся Windows XP (как мне объяснили). Это из-за DefenseWall или Авиры бета?


Avira PSS 10 beta  еще очень сырой продукт.Сам некоторе время использовал на виртуалке, но вынужден был отказатся из-за конфликтов новых модулей авиры: модуль устранения активного заражения  и модуль ProActiv с различными программами. В частности с Acronis, вплоть до того, что невозможно было  сделать бэкап системы. постоянно вылетали ошибки диска и файловой системы NTFS.Также замечал серьезные конфликты с Shadow Defender и HIPS  Malware Defender.

----------


## Vneo

> Avira PSS 10 beta еще очень сырой продукт... .


 Ещё одно подтверждение - у меня не стал загружаться компьютер с Авира бета 10, кое-как смог восстановить систему с помощью COMODO Time machine, при этом пришлось удалить  COMODO Time machine, иначе не получалось восстановить систему.

А может это и не Авира Бета виновата...

----------


## $$$$

Доброго времени суток!  :Smiley: 
DefenseWall 2.56, пробная версия 30дн., не могу подружить с качалкой Free Download Manager + Mozilla fairfox 3.6!?
Пробовал тоже самое с качалками Orbit, IDM, всё работает, с этой начинаются глюки! 
Например запускаю скачиваться какой-нибудь файл, Mozilla fairfox, открывается окно браузера, появляется окошко менеджера закачки, и всё виснет, окно браузера можно закрыть только принудительно через "Стоп атака" или "Диспетчер задач windows"!
p.s. хочу перейти с Sandboxie на DefenseWall, но что-то есть сомнения в совместимости DefenseWall, с другим софтом. У Sandboxie немного другой принцип работы, глюков за два года "0")).
Спасибо, всем кто ответит!

----------


## rav

Установил FDM совместно с FF 3.6, но не могу заставить его закачивать, хотя интеграция и включена. Как воспроизвести проблему?

----------


## $$$$

> Установил FDM совместно с FF 3.6, но не могу заставить его закачивать, хотя интеграция и включена. Как воспроизвести проблему?


У меня оба приложения, браузер FF и качалка FDM запущены как недоверенные.
*DefenseWall* - включен экспертный режим, в настройках убраны все галочки за исключением трёх:
1. автоматически убирать старые элементы из списка отката(зачем это пока не разобрался)
2. запускать с windows
3. защищать папки плагинов от недоверенных приложений.

P.S. Пользуюсь мало DW, и пока что-то не понял чем DefenseWall лучше Sandboxie_free? Может кто сравнивал DefenseWall&Sandboxie_free?

----------


## $$$$

да, забыл сказать, если выгрузить FF и FDM из DW, всё начинает работать, качать, без глюков.

----------


## $$$$

Написал два сообщения ещё в 14.00 сейчас 21.00 а их нету!  АУ! Работает форум-то?  сорри за оффтоп!

----------


## senyak

Про FDM не скажу, а Орбит нужно установить и запустить, только потом плагин встраивается в мазилу

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## rav

У меня не получается воспроизвести проблему. Было бы желательно посмотреть на логи DW сразу после ошибки.

Насчёт "лучше"- также спорный момент. Он не лучше и не хуже, он просто другой.

----------


## $$$$

> У меня не получается воспроизвести проблему. Было бы желательно посмотреть на логи DW сразу после ошибки.


 сменил качалку FDM на другой менеджер, будем считать что проблема только у меня была  :Smiley:

----------


## $$$$

всем привет, у меня тут вопросик есть
первый FF, вторым установлен браузер Maxthon 2.x у него вверху как у FF, не отображается надпись что он недоверенный, это нормально? В трее на иконке DW, при старте, Maxthon, появляется циферка 1, то есть он запускается в DW. Да и настройки в Maxthon могу менять как хочу, изменения сохраняются, и после закрытия-открытия  Maxthon!

----------


## rav

1. Если Maxthon скинирован- то да, нормально.
2. Ну да, всё правильно. Maxthon хринит все свои параметры в одном файле настроек, его нельзя блокировать на изменение.

----------


## $$$$

> 1. Если Maxthon скинирован- то да, нормально.
> 2. Ну да, всё правильно. Maxthon хринит все свои параметры в одном файле настроек, его нельзя блокировать на изменение.


понял, спасибо, а ещё вопрос если можно, в экспертном режиме флешка будет грузится в DW? Если в опциях галочка стоит грузить USB. Внешне не похоже что USB грузится в DW, циферка на значке, не появляется, когда ставлю флешку в USB разъём.

----------


## rav

Да, в экспертном режиме, если USB установлен как источник недоверенного контента, должен быть недоверенным. Но в этом режиме сам атрибут не наследуется. Так что я не рекомендовал бы его использовать без крайней на то необходимости.

----------


## $$$$

Если запускаю portable(портативную) версию браузера например Maxthon 2.х или Opera AC, соответственно xxxxx.exe браузера, помещён в DW, как недоверенный, браузер будет защищён DW? от изменений, зловредов? Спасибо!

----------


## rav

Да, исполняемые файлы будут защищены от изменений из недоверенной зоны.

----------


## $$$$

> Да, исполняемые файлы будут защищены от изменений из недоверенной зоны.


Отлично, а то такая картина у Opera отображается вверху что статус недоверенная программа, а у Maxhton не отображается ничего вверху, но циферка есть, в трее, DW говорит о том что Maxthon запущен как недоверенный!

----------


## $$$$

Сегодня обновился Firefox браузер с v.3.6.4 -> 3.6.6 - часть сайтов грузится с дикими тормозами, а часть вообще загрузится не может , браузер виснет, не отвечает!? 
Пришлось удалить DW. Без DW браузер Firefox работает стабильно!(DW + "старый" Firefox 3.6.4 было всё нормально)
хех жаль...  :Sad:   :Shocked:

----------


## rav

А всё потому, что не нужно использовать устаревшие версии программ. В 3.02 проблем никаких нет и быть не может.

----------


## $$$$

> А всё потому, что не нужно использовать устаревшие версии программ. В 3.02 проблем никаких нет и быть не может.


Знаю про эту версию, 2.х оптимально для меня было, а 3.х это уже "комбайн". "Комбайнов" полно - BufferZone, COMODO, Online Armor + бесплатные версии есть!
У меня Firewall есть, отдельно, не люблю комбайны, и не я один!  :Sad: 
Sandboxie - чисто песочница, теперь безальтернативная! IMXO

----------


## rav

В третьей версии DefenseWall осталась редакция HIPS. Так что не надо ля-ля.

----------


## Словен

Geser-!!!

----------


## $$$$

> В третьей версии DefenseWall осталась редакция HIPS. Так что не надо ля-ля.


Угу, уже вижу))
Скачал ту версию, что без Firewall, но окно и закладка с надписью Firewall присутствуют в этой версии(вроде она без Firewall), так и должно быть?
p.s. хм... вот думаю, может перепутал, не ту версию скачал...  :Smiley:

----------


## rav

> Скачал ту версию, что без Firewall, но окно и закладка с надписью Firewall присутствуют в этой версии(вроде она без Firewall), так и должно быть?


Тут всё зависит от типа лицензии. Если лицензия на PF, то и будет PF. ЕСли же точно нужен только HIPS, то можно использовать вот этот  файлик www.softsphere.com/files/force_hips.zip

----------


## $$$$

> А всё потому, что не нужно использовать устаревшие версии программ. В 3.02 проблем никаких нет и быть не может.


Доброго времени суток! Нужно и можно пользоваться устаревшей версией. IMXO
Проблема зависания и торможения браузера  Firefox v.3.6.x и 4.0bXXpre  решается без покупки, обновления DefenseWall с версии 2.56 на 3.x
Надо отключить в браузере FF возможность запускать отдельным процессом - plugin-container.
Старт plugin-container - можно отключить зайдя в FF -> about**:config и всё прекрасно работает! 
Хех а могли бы и подсказать!? Хотя понятно Вам надо продавать.... продвигать новую версию....   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Censored: 
Удачи!

----------


## rav

Пользоваться устаревшими версиями ПО в области безопасности нельзя. Тем более, HIPS.

----------


## $$$$

> Пользоваться устаревшими версиями ПО в области безопасности нельзя. Тем более, HIPS.


Для меня не актуально стало, сижу на windows 7 x64(DefenseWall 3.x только 32-х разрядные системы). Гляньте статистику как увеличилось количество пользователей с 32bit->64bit OS.
Не пора ли DefenseWall выпускать бесплатным!? Конкуренты наступают... и многие пользователи переходят на OS 64bit. 
При таком раскладе кому DefenseWall нужен будет завтра даже бесплатно?!

 :Attent:  Есть более простой аналог *Buffer Zone Pro Free* - стала бесплатной для домашнего юзверя  :150: 

УДАЧИ! 




--------------END-------------

----------


## rav

Бесплатно? Не вопрос, но все счета (коммунальные, электричество, телефон, Интернет) будешь оплачивать ты. Сойдёт?  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## avsdeg

> Гляньте статистику как увеличилось количество пользователей с 32bit->64bit OS.
> Не пора ли DefenseWall выпускать бесплатным!?


Скорее пора портировать DefenseWall на 64-битные Windows.  :Smiley:

----------


## rav

> Скорее пора портировать DefenseWall на 64-битные Windows.


Это легко сказать. А вот сделать значительно сложнее из-за PatchGuard.

----------


## $$$$

> Бесплатно? Не вопрос, но все счета (коммунальные, электричество, телефон, Интернет) будешь оплачивать ты. Сойдёт?


Завтра у 99% будет Windows 7 или 8 не важно - x64 или x128. Тема выпуска 32bit. OS "умирает". 
На борту у людей 4гиг. минимум сейчас, а OS 32bit. до 2гиг. на процесс выделяет. Вот и бегут все на 64bit.
Кому DefenseWall 32bit. продавать то будешь?  :Attent:  *(DefenseWall 3.x только 32-х разрядные системы)*

Всё IMXO   :140:  :140:  :140:  :140:

----------


## NRA

Чувак, сегодня уже 16-е, а у меня как стояла в7 х64, СноуЛеопольд, три Хрю ХР3 х32, пару андроидов и вм5/6.х, так всё и осталось.
Где обещанное чудо, мэн?

----------


## Никита Соловьев

*NRA*, Вы восхитительны!

----------


## Seebar

Поставил DefenseWall на чистую систему. Всё нравится, проблема с установкой русского языка на 12-ю Лису. В аддонах noscript и cookiesafe, я так понимаю, нет необходимости? А то всё зависает при изменении настроек Лисы.
___
Нужно ли ставить антивирус-комбайн или DefenseWall своего рода панацея? (Ненужные службы, автозагрузку устройств и т.п. я отключил, руководствуясь книжкой Головко; поставил Secunia для обновления софта). Думаю поставить AVZ и периодически тестировать разными антивирус-сканерами...

----------

